# Old Town Sandpiper Kayak



## Agent VA

Anybody know anything about this kayak? Might be able to get one for $300. Please let me know asap. Not much info or pictures on the net as it's an old SOT model and Old Town doesn't make SOT anymore. Thanks in advance.


----------



## uncdub13

this might help..

http://www.paddling.net/Reviews/showReviews.html?prod=835


----------



## philr

*Old Towne Sandpiper*

It was also called "Cricket", retailed for $249-300 new. No hatches, no scuppers. There are a few pics out there.

Phil R


----------

